# visiting canada



## petecan (Jul 29, 2010)

hi, i am attempting to relocate my mother to canada but given several factors, her age is 89 and the time of processing the application can take about 18 month to 2 years i am looking for a short term solution. does anyone know how long can my mother stay in canada as a visitor before she has to return home to the usa. and, can my mother repeat this procedure until she has immigration status? hopefully someone on this site may have insight into this problem and share it with me...thanks..


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

petecan said:


> hi, i am attempting to relocate my mother to canada but given several factors, her age is 89 and the time of processing the application can take about 18 month to 2 years i am looking for a short term solution. does anyone know how long can my mother stay in canada as a visitor before she has to return home to the usa. and, can my mother repeat this procedure until she has immigration status? hopefully someone on this site may have insight into this problem and share it with me...thanks..


She can vacation in Canada for up to six months, at discretion of the officer at Border. She, in theory, can do the same thing the day following her departure and every six months thereafter. However there is the risk of the Immigration officer(s) recognizing what she's doing and refuse her entry, but IMO that's not likely. I suspect you may be understating how long the family sponsorship takes. I may be wrong, (hopefully so), but I think 5-7 years is more likely. I'm sure you are aware that she will have no Government medical coverage during her visits.


----------



## petecan (Jul 29, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> She can vacation in Canada for up to six months, at discretion of the officer at Border. She, in theory, can do the same thing the day following her departure and every six months thereafter. However there is the risk of the Immigration officer(s) recognizing what she's doing and refuse her entry, but IMO that's not likely. I suspect you may be understating how long the family sponsorship takes. I may be wrong, (hopefully so), but I think 5-7 years is more likely. I'm sure you are aware that she will have no Government medical coverage during her visits.




hi auld, thank you very much for your info, that is sort of what i had in mind but i have yet to find that sort of info anywhere. yes i know that i would have to get some sort of medical ins., as it is right now my mother in law pays approx $500 per month on her ins in the states so we are prepared to pay a similar amount. again, thank you very much....


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

petecan said:


> hi auld, thank you very much for your info, that is sort of what i had in mind but i have yet to find that sort of info anywhere. yes i know that i would have to get some sort of medical ins., as it is right now my mother in law pays approx $500 per month on her ins in the states so we are prepared to pay a similar amount. again, thank you very much....


FWIW you should check out the following website. A neighbour of mine has used them, had claims, and was very happy/satisfied with it overall.
Travel Insurance - CSA Travel Protection Provides Coverage for Your Trip


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

petecan said:


> hi auld, thank you very much for your info, that is sort of what i had in mind but i have yet to find that sort of info anywhere. yes i know that i would have to get some sort of medical ins., as it is right now my mother in law pays approx $500 per month on her ins in the states so we are prepared to pay a similar amount. again, thank you very much....


FWIW you should check out the following website. A neighbour of mine has used them, had claims, and was very happy/satisfied with it overall.
Travel Insurance - CSA Travel Protection Provides Coverage for Your Trip


----------

